# How do you guys go about bidding a lot for per push type bidding?



## kruser6 (Jul 31, 2009)

I have three mini storage lots that I need to bid. The guy wants a per time push. It is my understanding that when this is the case you need to set up a range such as a price for 2-4, 4-8, and 8+

Can any of you guys let me know how you would go about deciding on how to bid something like this out with never doing them before. Is there a formula you can use? I want to be competitive, but I also want to not screw myself. 

Thanks.


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

Flat price for the season?


----------



## kruser6 (Jul 31, 2009)

No not a per seasons, just per push

I have 3 mini storages, 1 restaurant, and 2 car washes. I am just not sure how to go about making a price. I have done this before for driveways which is obviously a lot easier. I have plowed for 6 years so I suppose the easiest way is to go take a look and try to picture how long it will take me? 

Take a care wash for instance, at each different range how much should you increase on price?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Hit SEARCH at the top.


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

know what your costs are per hour, know what you need to have per hour plowing, figure out your productivity per hour and finally figure out the property and the time needed on it..also look for any things tricking that may take more time to plow and add that factor in a BAM!


----------



## bellcityplow (Aug 6, 2009)

You seam to be in the same boat as me asking the same questions and not getting a strait answer, i have been on this website for days and lots of hours reading old postings and bits and pieces e mails back and forth to others, if you want lets get together and talk i got a not to bad formula that i figured out from all that.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

If you have some pics, we could help you a lot more. But some guys break it down to number of inches, others (like me) give a flat price for each time we show up and let the client choose (on the contract) how often they want to be plowed. I also have a cap that says something like, "Snow will not be allowed to accumulate more than 6" before it is plowed." This is because I do a lot of residentials, but it doesn't hurt to have that in a commercial contract either.


----------



## bellcityplow (Aug 6, 2009)

That cap is a great idea so many places don't want you to do anything till it's done snowing, or nothing if there not open. No one want to show up to 12'' of snow and 3' drifts and thy to push that with a pickup between storage buildings.


----------



## kruser6 (Jul 31, 2009)

Bellcity- 

Yea that would be great. my cell is 5156815082. Maybe we could brainstorm together.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

bellcityplow;792378 said:


> That cap is a great idea so many places don't want you to do anything till it's done snowing, or nothing if there not open. No one want to show up to 12'' of snow and 3' drifts and thy to push that with a pickup between storage buildings.


Yeah I recommend a cap similar to that. It weeds out the cheap people right away, and keeps your guys fresher longer.


----------



## kruser6 (Jul 31, 2009)

How much of an increase do you guys think for each spread. . 

For instance does this sound about right to you? 

2-4 inches - $100
4-8 Inches - $125
8+ Inches - $150

I mean I have been plowing for 6 years, but I have plowed for someone else. It is really hard for me to look at a lot and imagine 4 inches and decide how long it will take me. Then imagine 8 inches and decide it will take me this much more time and so on. Is there a formula you can use to do this? 

Let me ask this, when you go look at a lot what do you look for to determine a price?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

kruser6;792660 said:


> How much of an increase do you guys think for each spread. .
> 
> For instance does this sound about right to you?
> 
> ...


I don't wait until there is 8", I would have plowed it at least twice.

I don't use incremental pricing, just use 1 flat per push price, its much simpler with no bickering about how much the "official" snowfall is.


----------



## bellcityplow (Aug 6, 2009)

I'll try calling you tomorrow i don't get on the computer till late and did'nt write your number down till now.


----------

